# Miscellaneous > Database Design >  ACCESS: HOW to create a table(update) from a pass-through query

## trod

I need my pass-through query to update my table in access multiple times through out the day.

I created a new append query in Access Design View using the pass-through query but it runs really slow. About 5minutes to append.

I tried creating a new update query using the pass-through query in Access Design View but I get an error. ""Operation must use an updateable query".



I only have read writes from the server. I was using Oracle SQL Developer in writing my pass-through query for Access.

Is there a way to update my table faster than appending (5minutes)??????

My pass-through query contains about 12columns or more and 27,789 rows.


The table that I need updated routinely in Access is called TASKCODE.
Below is my pass through query called WORK 

select 
t.task_id TID,
to_char(t.early_start,'MM/DD/YYYY') EARLY_START,
t.ACTIVITY_ID,
GET_CODE_VALUE('ACT STATUS',t.task_id) ACT_STATUS,
GET_CODE_VALUE('DISP CODE', t.task_id) DISP_CODE,
GET_CODE_VALUE('SCHED CODE',t.task_id) SCHED_CODE,
GET_CODE_VALUE('SCHED FLAG',t.task_id) SCHED_FLAG,
GET_CODE_VALUE('UNIT',t.task_id) UNIT,
GET_CODE_VALUE('WINDOW',t.task_id) WINDOW,
GET_CODE_VALUE('RCM',t.task_id) RCM,
GET_CODE_VALUE('PRE-POST OUTAGE FLAG',t.task_id) PRE_POST_OUTAGE_FLAG,
GET_CODE_VALUE('PARAGON ACTIVITY',t.task_id) PARAGON_ACTIVITY,
GET_CODE_VALUE('PARAGON SELECT',t.task_id) PARAGON_SELECT,
GET_CODE_VALUE('SYSTEM',t.task_id) SYSTEM,
GET_CODE_VALUE('CREW SUPV',t.task_id) CREW_SUPV
from KR_DD.KR_TASK t
where 
( t.project_name = 'PEA-ONLINE-MASTER' or
t.project_name = 'PEA-ONLINE-SCOPE')
and t.early_start IS NOT NULL

----------

